# Game Saves after root?



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

I am going to use revolutionary to root my Thunderbolt and I was wondering if it gets wiped BEFORE I can install titanium backup. 
Thanks!

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Revolutionary is a data loseless root program. After running it, all your data will still be intact.


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

That's cool! However I always wait till root is established before I buy then root as soon as I get home. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## kimir (Aug 25, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> That's cool! However I always wait till root is established before I buy then root as soon as I get home.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Ohhhh. Hahah.  can't handle stock?

Sent from MAH THUNDAH using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Revolutionary is a data loseless root program. After running it, all your data will still be intact.


+1 for Revolutionary.
I just rooted 2 coworker TBolts yesterday. They were concern with configuration and apps ... everything remains intact.


----------

